# Cats vs Dogs! LOL!



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

[emoji1785][emoji2961]
Eeewwwwwwe!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Critters... dogs chase them, cats catch them.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Critters... dogs catch and kill them, cats catch them in the basement, bring them upstairs to play with and then let them go to hide under the dresser.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I like my cat better than my dog most days.

Work.. 

Cats require food once a day, water change once a day, and their poo cleaned out of the box every other day.

Dogs require walks, play time, training, feeding, watering, you cant just leave the house and leave them home, they require way more mental stimulation. I'll throw a toy at my cat and she'll be entertained for hours, but my dog requires a ton of planning and work to keep him from doing something I don't want to.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

My dog has never sent me to urgent care from an infected bite. 
My cat doesn't take up the whole bed.
My dog doesn't howl at night just to be a jerk.
My cat doesn't howl when I leave her alone for 20 minutes.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

Losing Teeth:

My Dog:
-Bark and are generally loud (
-Suuuuper mouthy
-Ate kibble like normal

My Cat:
-Slightly bitey
-You just find teeny tiny teeth in some rooms
-Still quiet
-Refused dry food, only ate wet food


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Living with a cat is like living with aother adult; living with a dog is like living with a child.

But:
Giving medicine to a dog is usually just a matter of finding the right size chunk of chicken. Giving medicine to a cat can involve thick towels, two people, heavy gloves, and even then they will spit it out two minutes later.
Whoever said "If you leave it down long enough he will eat it" has never kept a cat. Leave food unattended in my house for more than 30 seconds and a dog will eat it.
A faddy dog is _nothing _in comparison to an elderly cat with incipient kidney failure - I am actually considering setting up a food sampling system for CKD cat owners...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

fjm said:


> A faddy dog is _nothing _in comparison to an elderly cat with incipient kidney failure - I am actually considering setting up a food sampling system for CKD cat owners...


When I read your idea, the first thing that popped into my mind is a friend who has two different sized feet, so different that she has to buy two pairs of shoes (a small developmental defect means she's missing some bones in one foot). It was a bright day when discovered a service for people just like her, who can only use one shoe of a pair, to exchange a singleton shoe and recoup some of the money spent on the two pairs.

Obviously food for cats is a more delicate operation, but there is certainly a need!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Regarding barfing cats: I was watching PBS NewsHour recently, and due to the pandemic the reporters are at home in front of their computers. Lisa Desjardins was talking away about politics while her cat could be seen in the background barfing on her sofa. Ever since, when Lisa is reporting, I'm pretty much watching the cat. It's part of the unique pandemic experience! [I was unsuccessful in finding video evidence of this, but I swear it happened].

Carry on!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@Newport I love Lisa's cat! I didn't see the barfing, but I've enjoyed watching it lounge on the draped blanket.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@Liz I have a feeling you and I would not fight too much over the remote.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cats barf and don't care where, dog will get off bed to barf if the need arises. Cat sheds terribly, dog doesn't. I love my dog, I tolerate my cat.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Cat - equipped with finger knives.
Dog - not.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Going to the vet for a checkup: 

Dog - 5 mins before departure time, take outside, ask to potty, get in car. Visit vet. Come home.

Cat - 2 days before, find and wipe down the cat carrier, wash rug inside. Ignore cat suddenly being wild and untouchable because he has seen the carrier. Day of, make sure everybody in the house knows cat is not to go outside. Listen to complaints from cat about this unfairness. 1/2 hour before appt, locate cat and plot strategy to stuff cat in carrier calmly, quickly, and efficiently. 10 mins before appointment, actually succeed in getting cat in carrier. Listen to cat complain the entire car ride. Cat totally schmoozes the entire vet staff and goes right back in his carrier happily. On the way home, he invariably pees in the carrier, so you have to wash his rug and carrier before stashing it away for next time. And wash the pee off the cat, which is a whole other thing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Starla said:


> Going to the vet for a checkup:
> 
> Dog - 5 mins before departure time, take outside, ask to potty, get in car. Visit vet. Come home.
> 
> Cat - 2 days before, find and wipe down the cat carrier, wash rug inside. Ignore cat suddenly being wild and untouchable because he has seen the carrier. Day of, make sure everybody in the house knows cat is not to go outside. Listen to complaints from cat about this unfairness. 1/2 hour before appt, locate cat and plot strategy to stuff cat in carrier calmly, quickly, and efficiently. 10 mins before appointment, actually succeed in getting cat in carrier. Listen to cat complain the entire car ride. Cat totally schmoozes the entire vet staff and goes right back in his carrier happily. On the way home, he invariably pees in the carrier, so you have to wash his rug and carrier before stashing it away for next time. And wash the pee off the cat, which is a whole other thing.


Hey, your cat waits until the ride home to pee. Mine pees down my front as I'm standing in the garage stuffing him into the carrier. (His carrier is huge, so it's easier to load it first and then put the cat in.)


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Dog: quickly steps out of my path when I ask him to move
Cat: Wut


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Starla said:


> Going to the vet for a checkup:
> 
> Dog - 5 mins before departure time, take outside, ask to potty, get in car. Visit vet. Come home.
> 
> Cat - 2 days before, find and wipe down the cat carrier, wash rug inside. Ignore cat suddenly being wild and untouchable because he has seen the carrier. Day of, make sure everybody in the house knows cat is not to go outside. Listen to complaints from cat about this unfairness. 1/2 hour before appt, locate cat and plot strategy to stuff cat in carrier calmly, quickly, and efficiently. 10 mins before appointment, actually succeed in getting cat in carrier. Listen to cat complain the entire car ride. Cat totally schmoozes the entire vet staff and goes right back in his carrier happily. On the way home, he invariably pees in the carrier, so you have to wash his rug and carrier before stashing it away for next time. And wash the pee off the cat, which is a whole other thing.


Why did this remind me of having a 17-year-old human child? hmmm


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Hey, your cat waits until the ride home to pee. Mine pees down my front as I'm standing in the garage stuffing him into the carrier. (His carrier is huge, so it's easier to load it first and then put the cat in.)


Oh no that sounds awful!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Dog: quickly steps out of my path when I ask him to move
> Cat: Wut


Accurate


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe my cats are special but they both load into crates fine and tolerate car rides with minimal complaints.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Reading these responses made me smile. Thank you everyone! I started this thread right after cleaning up after my cat. I needed poodle forum therapy after cleaning up the cat barf in 3 different rooms and then stripping the bedding off from our bed. It was either laugh or cry. So much work for just one cat barfing episode! 😜


----------

